# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Πρόσκληση σε Έκτακτη Γενική Συνέλευση Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 13-06-09

## Age (aka Babba)

«ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ»
ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ

Αθήνα, 5 Ιουνίου 2009

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 13 του καταστατικού, το ΔΣ του σωματείου του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου, σας προσκαλεί να λάβετε μέρος στις εργασίες της Έκτακτης Γενικής Συνέλευσης, που θα γίνει στις 13 Ιουνίου 2009, ημέρα Σάββατο, και ώρα 11:00 πμ στο αμφιθέατρο Χατζηνικολάου στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιώς, (Node 3210 Π.Ράλλη και Θηβών 250, Αιγάλεω) που θα συζητηθούν και θα παρθούν αποφάσεις στα παρακάτω θέματα:

* Αλλαγή έδρας σωματείου
* Καταστατικές Αλλαγές στα άρθρα 1,2,4,6,21,32 
* Ενημέρωση μελών από το ΔΣ για ζητήματα λέσχης, καρτών μέλους και άλλα τρέχοντα ζητήματα
* Ορισμός ποσού εγγραφής και συνδρομής στον σύλλογο. - Πρόταση μείωσης.
* Επαναπροσδιορισμός πολιτικής αγγελιών
* + ότι άλλο προταθεί από τα μέλη

Για την απαρτία απαιτούνται το 1/3 των ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών. Αν δεν υπάρξει απαρτία, τα ίδια παραπάνω θέματα θα συζητηθούν την επόμενη εβδομάδα (20 Ιουνίου) στον ίδιο τόπο και την ίδια ημέρα και ώρα με την παρουσία οσωνδήποτε μελών του σωματείου, χωρίς άλλη πρόσκληση ή ειδοποίηση, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 14 του Καταστατικού.
Για να χαρακτηριστεί ως καταστατική η γενική συνέλευση απαιτείται η παρουσία του ½ των ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών. 

ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ

Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΣ
Καράμπελας Κων/νος

Ο ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΣ
Γεωργακόπουλος Απόστολος


------
Σχετική συζήτηση περί καταστατικών αλλαγών
Προτάσεις θεμάτων από τα μέλη μπορούν να γίνουν εδώ.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Η παρουσία όλων των μελών είναι απαραίτητη!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Και φυσικά μπορούν να την παρακολουθήσουν και μη μέλη ως παρατηρητές.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Υπενθυμίζω ότι αύριο Σάββατο στις 11 είναι η ΓΣ.

----------

